# My Students' First FMA Sparring Class



## wushuguy (May 9, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WbMqi9epvU0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WbMqi9epvU0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

my students first fma sparring class. had lots of fun, and there was blood! Everyone got bloodied, cut, or bruised one way or the other, what a great time :ultracool.

Comments and constructive criticism appreciated.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 10, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> [yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WbMqi9epvU0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WbMqi9epvU0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]
> 
> my students first fma sparring class. had lots of fun, and there was blood! Everyone got bloodied, cut, or bruised one way or the other, what a great time :ultracool.
> 
> Comments and constructive criticism appreciated.


Great to see the next generation practicing and enjoying the FMAs! Their enthusiasm must come from their instructor!!!


----------



## geezer (May 31, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> my students first fma sparring class. had lots of fun, and there was blood! Everyone got bloodied, cut, or bruised one way or the other, what a great time :ultracool.
> 
> Comments and constructive criticism appreciated.



OK, too much fun... Then you give 'em the 'ol Wing Chun "inch punch" at the end? What's with that?  Actually a very relevant concept IMO. If they learn to generate good short power like that when striking with their bastones, you'll have some decent fighters. Thanks for sharing the clip!


----------



## knuckleheader (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the tape. I've found swinging a metal stick is more
effective. More blood etc.(just kidding, but)


----------



## wushuguy (Jun 1, 2010)

geezer said:


> OK, too much fun... Then you give 'em the 'ol Wing Chun "inch punch" at the end? What's with that?  Actually a very relevant concept IMO. If they learn to generate good short power like that when striking with their bastones, you'll have some decent fighters. Thanks for sharing the clip!



Yeah, lol, the 1 inch punch was the only thing they recorded of me. At the end of the class when everyone was going home, a student brought up a question about the 1inch punch, so there's a few ways to generate that short distance power, so I explained to them a few ways that I learned and the differences of the power generation. Only posted this one though cuz a 1 inch punch is more commonly seen looking like this. We all sparred together for about an hour but only recorded a few minutes of the class. In our sparring, striking with the free hand is allowed and when their control is better we'll do kicks as well. And yeah being able to fajin with a stick is useful :whip1:


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 1, 2010)

they are very energetic, have they learned any disarming techniques? I only saw bare handed disarms which can be rather painful with "real" weapons. 
Where takedowns allowed/learned? It also seems they are focused on not getting hit versus quickly subduing their opponent (but perhaps this is my Kempo training coming out!!) 

Thanks for sharing!!

My humble and ignorant .02 cents

Chris


----------

